
Ask HN: How risky is it to hire a Product Designer on contract? - aaisola
What has worked for you in the past and where have you faced issues? Have you found sites like Upwork to be reliable?
Thanks!
======
davismwfl
What is your definition of this role? Product designer could be anything from
a web designer to mechanical engineer to business development focused. What’s
the key thing you need this role to do?

In general if you care about your product hiring based on lowest cost bidder
isn’t smart. I get cost is always a factor but race to the bottom sites like
upwork are generally not the place to start. With some exceptions.

Last point if you don’t have super solid and thorough requirements
documentation already then avoid using someone in too different a time zone or
culturally so you don’t lose time in translation or time zone waiting. There
are awesome people all over the world it isn’t a talent situation but a
communication one to avoid a learning curve on what can be such an important
role.

Edit: contractor is totally fine and very common.

~~~
aaisola
Thanks for the detailed response. To answer your questions

Looking for someone with a design background (strong creative + Figma + wire
frame) skills to help build a prototype for web based software.

Have a detailed PRD/requirements doc so ideally would work together with this
person to translate the requirements into a high fidelity MVP

------
dubs333
I am a contract product designer, what do you need?

~~~
aaisola
Do you have a portfolio I can see?

~~~
dubs333
rwoodall.com - can email you more examples

